# (MN) (GA) Fc yellow lab stud service



## elcinc

FC Crow Rivers Lucky To The Max available at stud in MN for the 2014-15 winter. Lucky is a 75# yellow male, out of FC-AFC Crow Rivers Mad Max x FC-AFC Gabbro Pepper. Lucky earned 2 open wins in 2014 and went 6 series in the 2014 National Open.. Lucky has all of his health clearances. EIC and CNM clear, eye cerf. #, OFA Good hips, and OFA normal elbows. Lucky is the sire of Gavins Point Ms Ellie Mae, 10 derby points at 20 months of age. Natural breeding or frozen semen is available, for shipping. For more info. and breeding arrangements; contact Roger Weller at email: [email protected] or phone #s 320-697-5591 (days) or 320-248-2455 (eve).


----------

